# Spike Elk post rut



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I have been doing some scouting this season and I have been seeing some animals. This is kind of what I call my first year hunting because last year we didn't really do our homework or scout like we should have done. I have since been learning from people on this thread as well as reading and watching anything I can to learn about Mule Deer and elk. I have seen some Spike elk with some cows, but I was curious if they are still going to be around come next weekend. I have heard bulls move on, but I wasn't sure about the Cows and the Spikes. Any info would be great! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

I still think they'll be rutting somewhat next weekend. We called 2 bulls in yesterday and they are still very vocal where we were at.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If next weekend is the "Post-Rut" why is everyone always crying about the rifle hunters getting to hunt during the peak of the rut?

I don't know exactly what the spikes will or will not be doing, but I'm betting on finding one or two or three...my guess is that if you can find the cows, you should be able to find some spikes in the same general area.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I am new at this, so maybe the rut is still on. I am just curious what people think the best tactic would be to locating them. I have found them before the rut started, or at least what I thought was pre-rut which was early September. Should I use a cow call or is it really just a matter of finding the cows and they will be close behind?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

nateysmith said:


> I am new at this, so maybe the rut is still on. I am just curious what people think the best tactic would be to locating them. I have found them before the rut started, or at least what I thought was pre-rut which was early September. Should I use a cow call or is it really just a matter of finding the cows and they will be close behind?


I spoke with someone the other day and he said bugling will still be better than cow calling the first half of October. This "someone" was Paul of www.elknut.com Feel free to call and pick his brain, he answered all of my newbie questions and invited me to call anytime.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

IME, I still have lots of rut activity on the general muzzy hunt the first week of november. They'll start to shut up for a bit if they get a ton of pressure, but the rut is definitely still rockin'!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

KineKilla said:


> If next weekend is the "Post-Rut" why is everyone always crying about the rifle hunters getting to hunt during the peak of the rut?
> 
> I don't know exactly what the spikes will or will not be doing, but I'm betting on finding one or two or three...my guess is that if you can find the cows, you should be able to find some spikes in the same general area.


This year was the first time that we have been able to hunt the middle of the rut do to my brother having a premium tag. There is a HUGE difference, at least there was for us, between being able to hunt the rut versus pre or post.

I find it very hard to believe that an area or two could not be rotated or dates changed to afford bowhunters and muzzleloaders the same opportunity during the peak. Doesn't even need to be a LE area. It could be the north slope or south slope and the youth hunt could still run as scheduled in different any bull areas.

No rocket science involved. Might even pull some guys out of the any weapon LE draw and put them in the archery draw. I can tell you first hand that there are MANY bowhunters that take there money out of state because of the current setup.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

30-06-hunter said:


> I spoke with someone the other day and he said bugling will still be better than cow calling the first half of October. This "someone" was Paul of www.elknut.com Feel free to call and pick his brain, he answered all of my newbie questions and invited me to call anytime.


I didn't think to reach out to someone like him. I am going to do that!


----------



## stillnoelk (Sep 16, 2013)

30-06-hunter said:


> I spoke with someone the other day and he said bugling will still be better than cow calling the first half of October.


Granted I have never taken an elk, and a lot of what I 'know' is internet/DVD/book learned, but that doesn't seem right. It might be the case for an anybull unit presuming they even bugle anymore with all the pressure they will have in a week. But for a spike unit, it seems like a bad idea. I can just imagine a spikes response to a bugle - "oh crap, i gotta get out of here! i'm going to get my butt kicked again!"

From what I gather, most spikes won't be tolerated in the herd by the herd bull. I have seen videos that indicate otherwise in some circumstances. But I think they are usually pushed out while breeding is going on as they could be competition. What they do post rut and where to find them after breeding is something that I haven't figured out, and the one spike hunt I tried I didn't see any spikes.

Does anyone have experience to indicate what the spikes do in early Oct? Where to find them? Alone? Regrouping with the cows? In a nerd-herd (spike-only group)?


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

stillnoelk said:


> Granted I have never taken an elk, and a lot of what I 'know' is internet/DVD/book learned, but that doesn't seem right. It might be the case for an anybull unit presuming they even bugle anymore with all the pressure they will have in a week. But for a spike unit, it seems like a bad idea. I can just imagine a spikes response to a bugle - "oh crap, i gotta get out of here! i'm going to get my butt kicked again!"
> 
> From what I gather, most spikes won't be tolerated in the herd by the herd bull. I have seen videos that indicate otherwise in some circumstances. But I think they are usually pushed out while breeding is going on as they could be competition. What they do post rut and where to find them after breeding is something that I haven't figured out, and the one spike hunt I tried I didn't see any spikes.
> 
> Does anyone have experience to indicate what the spikes do in early Oct? Where to find them? Alone? Regrouping with the cows? In a nerd-herd (spike-only group)?


Nerd herds. Spikes are dazed and confused at this time and will be found alone or with other spikes. I have seen spike herds up to 20.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I appreciate all the great information that has been shared.


----------



## stillnoelk (Sep 16, 2013)

1 hour work left, packing up tonight, heading out early tomorrow. Yep, quite anxious to get on the road already. :mrgreen: Ready to shoot my first elk.

Now, if I could just figure out how to locate the resident nerd herd . . . Not that I'm trying to fit in or anything .  Just want to bully some elk.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

stillnoelk said:


> 1 hour work left, packing up tonight, heading out early tomorrow. Yep, quite anxious to get on the road already. :mrgreen: Ready to shoot my first elk.
> 
> Now, if I could just figure out how to locate the resident nerd herd . . . Not that I'm trying to fit in or anything .  Just want to bully some elk.


I hear you. I can't wait to get out hunting. I finished getting the supplies I was missing last night. Good luck everyone!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've said this on here before and I'll go ahead and repeat myself. Watch the back of the herd for spikes. There's usually a few of these guys following the cows and bulls around. When they are all running, a lot of the time, they will be heading up the back end!


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I've said this on here before and I'll go ahead and repeat myself. Watch the back of the herd for spikes. There's usually a few of these guys following the cows and bulls around. When they are all running, a lot of the time, they will be heading up the back end!


Yep, that's what I see most of the time. They're more like the obnoxious teenager.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I am curious what day is going to be better to get out and hunt? I am thinking tomorrow might be a better day with the snow in the mountains. I could probably take the day off for the hunt tomorrow, but would Saturday be better?


----------

